# [global] Un point sur le drapeau USE : doc (résolu)

## pti-rem

Bonjour,

Je souhaite que l'on m'indique (googleing : technical way as) où se situe le souci dans la gestion globale du flag "doc" pour qu'il ne puisse à l'heure actuelle être appliqué globalement et simplement.

Aka : Autrement qu'à la demande et par paquet. Aka : global gentoo doc and examples efficient use flags usage is_the_goal

Je suis d'accord pour lire tout ce que l'on me donnera. (i am agree to read in english too ; an century for if it is a relax necessary  :Wink: )

Je puis aussi insister fortement en faveur du flag global "examples"

Gentoo n'est que gentoo sans l'intégralité de toutes les documentations et les exemples associés à ce que l'utilisateur installe ; ceci dans sa ou ses langues. Et ainsi faire pour qu'il puisse ... développer avec, et aussi pour ce qu'il installe !

... Et ainsi faire pour qu'il puisse développer avec et aussi pour ce qu'il installe ! ...

Je ne comprend vraiment pas où puis se situer la difficulté de gestion des documentations et des exemples pour portage ; Merci de bien m'expliquer ! S'il vous plait !

Je n'ai jamais (pas encore) réellement contribué mais si jamais au grand jamais je venais à contribuer ; Cela serai pour la documentation, les exemples, les apports documentaires des overlays ... Et de façon par défaut ordinaire pour l'utilisateur lambda, ce toutes documentations et exemples compris !

Je ne comprends pas qu'il faille que je me casse la tête pour intégrer toute la doc et les exemples qui puissent être. Paquet par paquet ... Même en script : Bonne mère ! (je suis un "âne" en script de shell ;-(()

Si nous avions nos NRA et autres DSLAM qui foiraient où râlaient longtemps de très-gros-orages ou alors nos satellites hors-service d'une tempête de lumière. Et voire, au pire, tous victimes d'un événement d'extinction de l'espèce : nous serions presque tous bien "malins" avec le petit peu de ce que nous avons en local sur nos durs ...

Je souhaite contribuer à Gentoo pour l'intégration globale des drapeaux doc et examples ;

Je plaide et milite pour que les drapeaux doc & examples.demeurent libres et ouverts !

Que ces étendards flottent haut du mât !

À bon entendeur !

Salut

ps : À qui la commande shell qui me donne toute documentation (doc use flag) et tout exemple (examples use flag) pour tout mon système ; rapidement, facilement et simplement !?Last edited by pti-rem on Tue Aug 13, 2013 6:54 pm; edited 12 times in total

----------

## xaviermiller

dans ton make.conf  :Wink: 

----------

## pti-rem

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> dans ton make.conf 

 

Vous voulez dire : USE = "doc" dans le make.conf ??

le USE doc n'est pas bien géré globalement. À ce que j'en sais ... Ainsi que d'après des essais ! (d'où mon message ...)

À mon sens, ce n'est pas une (bonne) réponse à mon message. Merci quand même.   :Embarassed: 

Mais je vous serais reconnaissant de bien vouloir vous expliquer davantage !   :Wink: 

Je ne puis que vous faire également remarquer que je ne sais véritablement à quelle question vous me répondez ...   :Cool: 

----------

## guilc

 *pti-rem wrote:*   

> Je ne puis que vous faire également remarquer que je ne sais véritablement à quelle question vous me répondez ...  

 

Bonjour,

Il faudrait pour cela faire des messages cohérent expliquant clairement quel est le problème et ce que tu recherches à faire  :Wink: 

Parce que là, tes derniers messages sont à peu près inintelligibles...

----------

## pti-rem

Je cherche à faire en sorte de disposer de l'ensemble des documentations et des exemples pour tous les paquets de mon système qui les proposent.

Je cherche une solution élégante qui m'épargne d'avoir à spécifier les USE = " doc examples " à la main pour chaque paquet qui les proposent.

Pour le moment je liste mes paquets avec :

# euse -I doc > doc-use.flag

et je procède à des rechercher / remplacer avec libreoffice sur le fichier doc-use.flag que je place dans portage/packages.use/

Je trouve pas ma méthode élégante ni durable.

Voyez cela comme un état d'esprit de " collectionneur "

J'avais aussi posé une question pour en savoir davantage sur la limitation du flag "doc" ; Il ne peut être défini globalement. C'est un intérêt technique.

J'avais beaucoup soigné mon message et je comprends aussi qu'il puis demeurer obscur ... (?)

Si vraiment je m'exprime trop mal, je préfère laisser tomber.

----------

## kwenspc

 *pti-rem wrote:*   

> 
> 
> J'avais aussi posé une question pour en savoir davantage sur la limitation du flag "doc" ; Il ne peut être défini globalement. C'est un intérêt technique.
> 
> 

 

Où as tu vus une telle limitation?

je viens de tester: j'ai changé -doc en doc dans ma variable USE dans mon make.conf, un emerge -pvDuN world me propose de tout recompiler avec doc comme use ...

----------

## pti-rem

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=1

 *Quote:*   

> Finding Installed Package Documentation
> 
> Many packages come with their own documentation. Sometimes, the doc USE flag determines whether the package documentation should be installed or not. You can check the existence of a doc USE flag with the emerge -vp <package name> command.
> 
> Code Listing 3.7: Checking the existence of a doc USE flag
> ...

 

Je vais donc lire le USE Flags chapter : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=2

 *Quote:*   

> j'ai changé -doc en doc dans ma variable USE dans mon make.conf, un emerge -pvDuN world me propose de tout recompiler avec doc comme use ...

 

Suivant les paquets considérés, il se peut que tu ne puisses parvenir à faire la màj.

édition : pour le moment, j'utilise :

```
# equery list '*' | col > equery-list

# sed  s/$/\ doc\ examples/ equery-list > equery-list.2

# sed s/^/=/ equery-list.2 > /etc/portage/package.use/doc-use.flag
```

édition : pour le meilleur et pour le pire, on peut rajouter : source et voire handbook aussi

C'est un peu de la force brute ... mais cela fonctionne.

C'est à relancer de temps à autre pour générer doc-use.flagLast edited by pti-rem on Mon Aug 12, 2013 1:05 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## kwenspc

Donc mettre doc en global n'est pas le soucis, c'est gérer les quelques dépendances circulaires qui est le problème. C'est rien ça...

Après je vois pas l’intérêt d'avoir la doc de tous les paquets. D'une parce que souvent cette doc est moins bonne que ce qu'on peut trouver sur le net (sur l'utilisation d'une lib ou d'un soft par exemple. La plupart du temps la doc fournit avec un paquet est mince et inutile en soit.), d'autre part parce qu'utiliser toute cette doc ça ne risque pas d'arriver et enfin que ça prend un tas de place pour rien, que ça ajoute de l'overhead à chaque emerge, plus de stress pour le disque (ok je chipote) etc etc...

Si vraiment le besoin d'une doc particulière se fait sentir et qu'elle est de qualité, alors autant préférer y aller sélectivement via package.use

----------

## boozo

 *pti-rem wrote:*   

> (...)J'avais beaucoup soigné mon message et je comprends aussi qu'il puis demeurer obscur ... (?)
> 
> Si vraiment je m'exprime trop mal, je préfère laisser tomber.

 

/off:> En premier lieu, pti-rem je voulais m'excuser d'avoir pensé et écris des inepties (j'ai supprimé/modifié mes 2 posts pour dissiper les choses). J'avais souvenir d'avoir contribué sur plusieurs de tes threads par le passé or, quelques uns de tes derniers messages avaient un contenu quelque peu "incohérent" donc en regard de tes anciens posts, ils ressemblaient pour moi à ceux d'un bot sinon que ton compte avait été hacké...

Mille excuses donc.   :Embarassed: 

Pour me rattraper, voici quelques liens en rapport avec ta question :

=> le sens du useflag "doc" et donc pourquoi presque personne ne s'en sert

=> un complément sur le sujet

----------

## pti-rem

@boozo : je ne vois pas des quels deux posts il s'agit ; aucune gravité    :Smile:   C'est bien de reconnaître sa bêtise. Passons. Merci pour les liens.

/off : je paraît souvent incohérent ; je suis malade et je me soigne   :Laughing: 

Merci à tous.

Édition après résolution : global doc USE flag 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6012273.html#6012273

USE "doc" usually controls internal API docs, useful if you are doing development with the certain package... and similar. 

Utilisez le drapeau "doc" pour les documentations sur les contrôles des API internes, utile si vous faites du développement avec un certain paquet ... et similaire. 

& 

READMEs and so on are installed anyhow, regardless of the doc flag being set or not. Just have a look into /usr/share/doc. 

README et ainsi de suite sont installés toute façon, quel que soit le drapeau doc étant définie ou pas. Il suffit de jeter un oeil dans / usr / share / doc. 

& 

just one additional remark: if you want to install the user docs for kde, you need the handbook use flag (ndr : and similar)

juste une remarque supplémentaire: si vous souhaitez installer la documentation utilisateur de KDE, vous devez placer le drapeau USE d'utilisation de cette documentation (handbook) ... et similaire.

----------

## Leander256

C'est les vacances et les modérateurs doivent se la couler douce à l'ombre d'un parasol, merci de marquer ton sujet comme résolu (voir les règles du forum) et surtout, SURTOUT, n'édite pas ton premier message pour y inclure la réponse, par pitié. La réponse est le fruit d'une conversation entre plusieurs personnes et il est préférable de garder le fil de cette conversation intact autant que possible. Il y a des forums moisis (je ne citerai pas MSDN mais c'est exactement à lui que je pense (et heu... c'est pas moi qui l'utilise, c'est pour un pote)) où la "bonne" réponse est affichée juste en dessous de la question, et la plupart du temps ça semble tombé de nulle part, donc incompréhensible.

----------

